# How long does it take to feel the effects of test-e?



## porky12 (Oct 28, 2013)

I've recently started a test-e(puro)/deca(puro)/tbol(zydex) cycle. 500mg test-e/week 400mg deca/week and 75mg tbol/day. Started on Monday.

I feel as though my libido has increased and I feel more energetic (but that could just be in my head). I've also gained a lot of weight without increasing my caloric excess that much.

Just wondering how long it takes to really feel that you're on test-e? I'm not talking about how long it takes to reach peak hormone levels, but the amount of time before you begin to 'feel' it.


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

How long is a piece of string?

Anything from days to weeks


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

for me I noticed an increase in sex drive from the end of the first week. but what do you mean 'feel' the effects, what do you think its going to feel like ? its not like a reccy drug you know


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

I started TE 9 days ago, and I started to feel something within a couple of days - mainly a sense of well-being & a noticeable increase in libido (which inconveniently coincided with the Mrs having her girly week)

I've also come down with Manflu


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

For me about 6 fecking weeks!


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

soon as ur cock remains in an erect state.


----------



## tom42021 (Jan 19, 2012)

for me i notice libido increase in the first week,then the gains from week 3-4 mate..

everyones different ...


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Sounds like you're already noticing them....

Libido increase

Energy

Weight gain

What are you expecting? That superman feeling that gets parroted around the Internet?

Be waiting a long time if so :lol:


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Hotdog147 said:


> Sounds like you're already noticing them....
> 
> Libido increase
> 
> ...


Its not real test if you don't have an S on your chest by week 6...

Jeez, you guys don't know sh*t!!!


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

I've used the half-life of Test E to model the daily changes in test levels from shots.

The first shot will put your test level above normal in a day or two - hence the fairly quick effect on libido & wellbeing.

It then takes 2-4 weeks to build up to the level where it's properly acting like a steroid, and 6-8 weeks to level off at it's final level.


----------



## GeordieOak70 (Sep 16, 2013)

Starting week 3 on test e and ive had effects from 2nd week


----------



## Magic Mike (Nov 15, 2013)

You will feel the effects of enanthate in 2-3 weeks for sure


----------



## bucknaked (Aug 25, 2013)

porky12 said:


> I've recently started a test-e(puro)/deca(puro)/tbol(zydex) cycle. 500mg test-e/week 400mg deca/week and 75mg tbol/day. Started on Monday.
> 
> I feel as though my libido has increased and I feel more energetic (but that could just be in my head). I've also gained a lot of weight without increasing my caloric excess that much.
> 
> Just wondering how long it takes to really feel that you're on test-e? I'm not talking about how long it takes to reach peak hormone levels, but the amount of time before you begin to 'feel' it.


The onset action for Test E is 10-72hrs. Thats straight out of the PDR... For some reason I always fall on the longest side of onset action on all esters.


----------

